# usar bateria de carro para encender cpu



## ixtepan (Ene 10, 2006)

Hola, al parecer este tema no esta en las listas, asi q me atrevo a preguntar de que manera puedo proveer una motherboard el voltaje tomandolo de una bateria para vehiculo (12 vts), posiblemente solo instale el disco duro. Les comento para q lo quiero: es para instalar unos sistemas de control de voletaje en unidades de transporte e inclusive tratare de hacer un enlace via wifi, pero eso es la segunda parte de mi proyecto de momento me interesa mucho saber si hay un circuito el cual pueda hacer para distribuir el voltaje de la bateria a la motherboard... muchas gracias por su atensión.


----------



## modder-boy (Ene 11, 2006)

Puedes usar un inversor de 12 a 220V, y acabas antes, ya ke una placa base no solo usa 5V y 12V, y es muxo mas seguro de esa forma usando una fuente normal de pc, aun ke si ke hay circuirtos de los ke tu pides, tambien puedes buscar una fuente para una placa base Via Epia, ke van con transformador externo de 12V y la conectarias directamente a la bateria, y dentro de la minifuente ya haria las conversiones necesarias.


----------



## atorne (Ene 11, 2006)

modder-boy dijo:
			
		

> Puedes usar un inversor de 12 a 220V, y acabas antes, ya ke una placa base no solo usa 5V y 12V, y es muxo mas seguro de esa forma usando una fuente normal de pc, aun ke si ke hay circuirtos de los ke tu pides, tambien puedes buscar una fuente para una placa base Via Epia, ke van con transformador externo de 12V y la conectarias directamente a la bateria, y dentro de la minifuente ya haria las conversiones necesarias.



Esta es la mejor solución, tanto en cuanto a tiempo como coste


----------



## ixtepan (Ene 11, 2006)

muchas gracias *modder-boy* y *atorne*.... 
tienen razon usare un inversor y asi ahorro tiempo, muchas gracias por su tiempo.


----------

